# Springers, Sprockers & Working Cockers!!!



## welshcobmad (6 September 2011)

Hiya!

Been researching all 3 thoroughly as being a possibility for our next dog. If you have any of the above, what are the pro's & con's of them?

Very recently lost our boy Snoopy (Beagle x Springer) to epilepsy & are heartbroken so won't be getting anything for a good few weeks/months but want to do some thorough research first. This is helping distract me & giving me something to focus on at the moment.

Snoopy was very active but also the kind of dog who loved his routine - car journeys or unfamiliar routes stressed him & upset him, made it a handful to fit everything around him not being able to take him with us out for the day, but that was him.

Once again looking for an active dog but not a total fruit loop, will have a good morning & evening walk, possibility of going mountain biking with my other half on Monday nights (his mates springer goes & loves it), could come to the farm to see to the the horse with me in the evenings - lovely collie to play with lives there, then trips & longer walks on weekends to the beach or mountains etc. Plus I'd like to initially do obedience with it progressing to agility one night a week, obviously practising throughout the week then. So something that'll happily jump in the car is a must.

The problem lies in the day, my parents would be looking after it until I'm home from work (finish at 4) & doing the morning walk (we live in a flat, they have a garden etc so they'd have it weekdays all day). What I'm wondering is if after a good walk first thing etc would they settle down in the day until I came back to take them for a really good run? Or would they be on the go all day?

I know people with springers & although I love them I fear it maybe too much for my parents during the day, but also warned of nutty sprockers lol, so working cockers got suggested - my personal favourite. Whatever it is it would only be left for 4-5 max a few times a week as parents are home & I'd be spending a lot of time training it.

Any advice/help gratefully received!


----------



## Vicstress (6 September 2011)

My boy is a working x show cocker but I think he is most likely nearly all English Show Cocker.

They are known to have separation anxiety so I'd be sure to get training in early as mine is getting better but still a bit of a nightmare.....

Can go with 20 mins exercise in a day if needs must but does well on 45 mins a day - we're very lucky as he's a lazy sod!  That said most English show cockers seem to be quite chilled....not to be confused with American show cockers which are smaller, longer ears and a bit more springy!

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=en...2&tbnw=118&start=0&ndsp=13&ved=1t:429,r:4,s:0

I prefer them clipped out though...

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php...50585256060481&set=t.571265188&type=3&theater


----------



## welshcobmad (7 September 2011)

Thankyou! Never considered a show cockers - mostly because of the bloke over the road having one & its very prim & proper with its posh hair do & looks like it'd rather be led in bed rather than walking esp if mud is concerned lol. Funny the views you form seeing things like that! Think I'll have to meet a few proper ones first!


----------



## Spudlet (7 September 2011)

Henry is a show type, and loves few things more than a good stinky bog. Some people who have show types do seem to mollycoddle them awfully, with little coaties when it rains, and snoods for their pretty ears, and booties so their little paws don't get muddy-wuddy... I say clip all the fur off, keep lots of dog towels handy, then let 'em rip!


----------



## welshcobmad (7 September 2011)

Aww that's nice to know, I'll have to keep them in mind too! That one over the road has obviously made me stereotype them lol, he's got a coat & immaculate all the time with the mobile grooming van there regularly -  feel sorry for him really as its an older couple who own him & all he gets is 2 walks round the road a day & looks depressed. Must be itching for a run! If its a fun loving mud magnet who'll jump in the car with me & come up the farm & will enjoy training then it'll be perfect! Just need to know it'll chill in the day with my parents knowing it'll have its fun later.


----------



## SpottyTB (7 September 2011)

Hi there, so sorry to hear about your loss, it's such a sad time!

I have just bought a sprocker, we picked him up Friday and he has been wonderful! He was 9 weeks Monday but already can sit, lie down, wait, come to call, retrieve toys for us and drop/give them back to us! Also, he is 99% house trained already, he can go 7 hours (through night) with out any accidents and then we take him out and say "be clean" and admedietely he goes to the toilet! Very trainable, calm (or though can go hyper for about 5 mins!) and extremely loving! 

His mother (who I've known since she was a pup) is a brilliant bitch, very obedient, friendly, switched on but at the same time calm - she is a pure bred springer! 

Our boy may change as he gets older but I know how fab his mother is and so is his father (soon to be going to the house of lords as a working cocker). I think it mainly comes down to training and doing lots with them..


----------



## horsies4coursies (7 September 2011)

my inlaws have a working cocker and she has been a fab dog since day one - very intelligent, very quick to train, loves mud and the outdoors - she's been out with us mountain biking and really enjoys her time running up and down the hill with you - took her a few goes to work out how bikes work but after that she's been great - having also had a springer i feel that possibly a cocker would be more calm - she can go with 40 mins exercise once a day and is very settled in the house - took two weeks to house train and i think in your circumstance i would probably get a cocker over a springer but both breed are absolutely fab - springers do seem to take longer to grow up though in comparison to cockers - just my opinion.


----------



## Luci07 (7 September 2011)

Friend has a working cocker who is a lovely dog. He does get a lot of exercise though as she has her dog walker in twice a day and hacks out with her at the weekends. He is a great character and is fine on his own as his mum does work full time but can't see him managing on 20 minutes a day!


----------



## wyrdsister (7 September 2011)

Hi, 

So sorry to hear you've lost your dog. On the subject of finding a new friend: we have four spangles, two show cocker and two working cocker. The two 'show' dogs were in their youth (and to be honest still mostly are!) totally happy being rough and tumble bog-monsters. They needed two good walks a day, with ball play and a good gamble, but were pretty chilled out and idle in between. Now they're in their OAP years, both will settle for one walk a day (30 mins) and we're on our own if it's raining! 

The workers... My mother's S is reasonably laidback, gets about the same 20-40 mins twice a day as the older girls did/do. My A is a total and utter loop-the-loop nutcase! She's very well trained and loves nothing more than to sleep on my feet while I work from home, but she's absolutely pinging off walls if she doesn't get A LOT of exercise. I walk her once for at least 40-60 minutes and then take her up to the stables with me, where she races around like a lunatic for the 2-3 hours I'm up there. I've never yet managed to tire her, despite spending vast chunks of last winter doing a six mile round trip on foot through deep snow to the yard AND spending hours up there with her racing around, chasing phantom rabbits into the drifts...

Good luck with whatever you choose!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (7 September 2011)

Big sympathy on your loss: it is heartbreaking. 

My three are a mix: one is working bred, gets excited in the car and will run all day but is happy with a decent walk in the woods. 

The pups: one is just like the working bred, calm at home, happy to be asleep upside down in the evening. His brother has been a bit of a trauma, needs quite a lot of attention but with training, all three settle in the evening. They have all day garden access if we're home and the pups will play non stop if allowed. They can be very lively! I think a single pup would obviously be easier. 

I'd love a working cocker for the size. Naughty puppy weighs over 20 kilos; it's quite hard to pick him up! I don't think you'd see much difference between a springer and a working cocker. Go for a litter bred for temperament and spend some time with the dam if you can. 

I chose my pup for his cuddle factor and he allowed me to manouevre him, the naughty one was chosen for his naughtiness!


----------



## welshcobmad (8 September 2011)

Thankyou for all your knowledge etc its fab to read & great advice/info. Leaning towards working cocker at the mo, mainly because if I end up with a total loon - its a slightly smaller total loon haha. But if we find a nice show type then that's not out of the question either.

Been reading about issues with separation anxiety too which I'm now wondering what scale that problem would be on - leaving for 4-5 every few days max, certainly not every. Also read about notorious chewers which our last dog was as a pup, but we have literally carrier bags of toys & a patio that they could have access to all day.

We also now have issue with whether to go for a pup again or try for a rescue?

Decisions decisions!


----------



## Pendlehog (10 September 2011)

There seem to be increasing numbers of cockers in rescue lately, so it may be worth looking at least.  In the past 6 months we have had 4 young bitches (work and show bred) and two older males, plus a litter of 3 last year.  None had any terrible temperament issues.  In contrast we have only seen ONE springer, his owner had died.


----------



## wyrdsister (10 September 2011)

elliecjno1 said:



			Been reading about issues with separation anxiety too which I'm now wondering what scale that problem would be on - leaving for 4-5 every few days max, certainly not every. Also read about notorious chewers which our last dog was as a pup, but we have literally carrier bags of toys & a patio that they could have access to all day.
/QUOTE]

We never had problems with separation anxiety, but then we got both sets as litter mates: the two show cockers, J & T, are sisters (14) and the two workers, A & S, are brother and sister (now 3). 

The chewing issue, however... In spite of endless toys and T to keep her company, A ate the legs off my table and chairs. Even now she's much happier with lots of bones and items to chew - without, she tends to find an empty toilet roll to destroy. Dead milk cartons are another favourite. J & T ate a pair of curtains the first time we left them alone. And half a lino floor. Be very very sure you've got the chewing issue cracked before leaving pup alone - designated toys are, according to my guys, nowhere near as much fun! (On the plus side, cockers are pretty bright and do train out of it very fast).
		
Click to expand...


----------



## welshcobmad (10 September 2011)

Pendlehog - which rescue is that I'll keep an eye out on the website if they have one. If I could give a rescue a home it would be brilliant, if the times right & one comes along then its definately an option.

I've found puppy classes, obedience & agility classes to cover all eventualitys whatever we decide on lol, hopefully they can give me advice on the chewing then! The breakfast room table & chairs took a fair knawing from snoop as a puppy so it wouldn't be totally the end of the world if it aimed there in the process of getting it out of the habit.

Been at a local agricultural show all day looking at the dogs walking around & watching the classes, think my other half is already fed up of "aww look at that one!" haha. Saw lots of working & show cockers & of course springers all of course immaculately behaved & gorgeous! Can't decide on one breed so will see what comes along at the gone but I'm a lot happier from hearing all your experiences on here so I have some solid research.

Kind of discounted springers but ended up chatting to a lady with a lovely small well behaved bitch earlier which put them back in the mix! Also found some funny crosses on the internet such as "sproodles' lol! But too much of a designer thing I think for me.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (10 September 2011)

Crate train so you don't have the chewing issue! My lot put themselves in their crate when they were tired. It was only shut at night for safety when they were left with the big dog.

Try the Many Tears website: they have ex-breeding cockers in and last week, there was a litter of springer pups. They're in Wales, but the dogs are fostered all over the UK and they have home checkers everywhere.


----------



## Pendlehog (10 September 2011)

Its Bleakholt in the north west, we only rehome pretty locally though and the website is HORRIBLY out of date, better to ring. Unfortunately we have all the typical overzealous rescue requirements (garden/no young kids/part timers only) - the committee wont budge on that score so there isnt much we can do as staff *sigh*.  Have heard lots of good things about Many Tears though.


----------



## welshcobmad (11 September 2011)

Will have to read up a bit on crate training, we had one for Snoop as a pup & like yours was locked in at night, but any other time of day he'd howl the house down if put in there! Think that was the beagle side coming out! lol

Checked out Many tears & some lovely dogs on there! The beagle pups are gorgeous! Going to keep checking back on there as their local. My yard owner/friend is having a home check tomorrow for 2 harrier hounds from Four Paws but no spaniels there at the mo, they seem good!

Pendlehog - that's a shame your that far away but definately checking other rescues daily to see if I can help one out.

I have found a blue roan sprocker bitch not far from home about 30 miles up on the net. Ad is as follows ........

5 month old sprocker (mother is a springer/father is a cocker)puppy bitch for sale through no fault of her own, we have had since she was 10 wks old and has been great with our young children, she has had her inocculataions, she is a very friendly puppy and love peoples company, she is house trained and is a very healthy eater, she is blue roan in colour and is stunning to look at, she is used to being left on her own and comes back when called whilst off the lead, any questions please call and ask

Only thing that shouts at me is they've only had her 10 weeks & they want rid of her. Maybe due to lack of time with kids? She's too bouncy? Or to do with the cost of speying which I know is quite a bit & she'd be due soon. She's up for £200 but I've not seen many pups for under £350 minimum so seems cheapish to me.

Which questions would you ask if you rang? May just enquire tomorrow. Stunning little girl on the pics too.


----------



## GinaB (11 September 2011)

elliecjno1 said:



			I know people with springers & although I love them I fear it maybe too much for my parents during the day, but also warned of nutty sprockers lol, so working cockers got suggested - my personal favourite. Whatever it is it would only be left for 4-5 max a few times a week as parents are home & I'd be spending a lot of time training it.

Any advice/help gratefully received!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, just a quick answer as I'm very tired and can't seem to string coherent sentences! Firstly, I am sorry for your loss 

Re: working cockers. IME and in the experience of others I know who have working bred cockers they are much more nutty than Springers. (This are all boys who use them as gundogs) there is also a trainer from Scotland and he said if you want an easy dog get a lab, bit more of a challenge a Springer, but if you want to really challenge yourself get a cocker. 

I have never kept one myself, we stick to labs for our gundogs 

Ask Scranny_Ann and kirstyhen, they are used to both Springers and Cockers 

Good luck in whatever you decide and remember...plenty of pictures!!!


----------



## SusieT (11 September 2011)

Have to say a labrador sounds more like it might fit your bill? Very good at chilling between walks. Or a greyhound?
Particularly one from a rehoming place that is a bit older so good for the exercise requirements?


----------



## Cinnamontoast (11 September 2011)

Go see her and ask hundreds of questions, esp why they want to sell! no harm in looking.


----------



## welshcobmad (12 September 2011)

Thankyou GinaB definately something to keep in mind then with the working cockers lol. Sprocker maybe a good option then being a bit of both.

I love labs but no no because of the size - parents get final say so on that due to it being in their house weekday days. Same with greyhounds - told them their quiet & loads of ex racers needing homes but think they have a "large dog" phobia I think lol.

I'm sure I can meet a spaniels mental & physical needs, aslong as it has a chill after a good morning walk then that's fine. Found local agility & obedience groups, may ring to see if I can go to watch the agility to see what's involved.

Think I'll ring about the sprocker tomorrow, I literally wrote a list of 20 questions! lol


----------



## welshcobmad (23 September 2011)

**UPDATE**

Tried for 2 different rescue dogs due but due to high number of applications, no luck.

So we have a 200 mile round trip tomorrow to pick a pup, then again in a week to collect! Found totally by chance online.

Litter of 10 sprockers, mums a springer, dads a cocker (show x working) I can meet them both, theres a mixture of bitches & dogs, liver, liver roan, blue roan & black & white. Will come with health card, parvo jab, beta puppy food pack, copy of both parents pedigree certificates, insured & having been wormed since 2 weeks. 

Spent half an hour on the phone to breeder, she was lovely & was vetting me as much I was vetting her! lol She's been breeding 20 years & definately knows her stuff!

So wish me luck! Fingers crossed!


----------



## keeperscottage (23 September 2011)

Haven't read all of this thread but I have three Springers and they are, well, "plugged into the mains"! Crazy but great little dogs! Won't mention the Golden Retriever and the Large Munsterlander (although he has been described by people as a "Springer on stilts" and I can highly recommend!), but we also have a little Springador bitch, thirteen months old, and she is FAB! A darling little pooch! Proving to be a cracking little working dog (just about to move into the advanced gun dog class) and my daughter has found her wonderfully easy to train! Big thumbs up to Springer x Labrador cross!


----------



## Cedars (24 September 2011)

Congrats with the puppy. 

But get it off that Beta Purina puppy food-its pants xx


----------



## welshcobmad (24 September 2011)

Here she is! Pick her up next Saturday, what a tough decision! 







Cedars - I'd never heard of it until now, what's a good alternative? She's going to be on chicken & rice for a few days until she settles anyway.


----------



## kirstyhen (24 September 2011)

OH MY GOODNESS  I pop in here for a nosey and see that pictures, I was already far too broody for a puppy, but that has just made it so much worse! 

Congratulations on the new pup, hope she brings you lots of smiles  I have an over grown version currently snoring on my floor!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (24 September 2011)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/189896-dry-dog-food-index.html

Or try raw. There's a sticky at the top of this page. 

She's gorgeous!


----------



## horsies4coursies (24 September 2011)

she's beautiful, hope you and she have a fab time together...... i am so jealous


----------



## welshcobmad (25 September 2011)

cinammon toast - thankyou that's fab, I'll change her asap then when she's finished the beta, will replace partly with chicken though until it is.

This week is going to drag!!!!! lol


----------

